# Internetkugel



## achillesat (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vorhin war ich etwas in einer Spielethek und habe dort eine Internetkugel gesehen (siehe Bild).
Auch wenn die Frage jetzt ein bisschen ungewöhnlich möchte ich gerne wissen, ob die Möglichkeit besteht diese Privat zu kaufen?
Im Internet habe ich dazu leider nichts gefunden. 
Weiß darüber jemand was oder sind diese nur für Spielotheken gedacht?


Danke schonmal.


----------



## lipt00n (30. Dezember 2012)

Der Hersteller, Mega-Web, vertreibt seine Geräte in Deutschland über Automatenaufsteller (bzw. muss vertreiben). Die Dinger gibts so komplett mit Münzprüfer und Rechner etc. pp., also nicht nur als Möbelstück. Und als Privatmensch wirds da sowieso hakelig, bei dem Großhandelkram. Teuer wirds dazu noch sein, man müsste es für den Heimgebrauch umbauen etc.

Schlicht und ergreifend: Handwerkliches Geschick vorausgesetzt, wäre ein Nachbau des Möbelstücks sicherlich praktikabler und billiger ,)


----------



## Aer0 (30. Dezember 2012)

wtf wer will sich so ein ding hinstellen?xD als gamer sind diese jedenfalls ungeeignet.
frag mal bei internet kafes usw an


----------



## GoZoU (30. Dezember 2012)

Thema verschoben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Dezember 2012)

Naja einen Sessel in der Art gäbe es ja, in den 60er Jahren trieb das Plastic - Age ja viele Stilblüten. Auch solche TVs gab es quasi schon. Wäre aber auch genauso teuer wenn nicht sogar teurer wie die Zockerhöhle


----------

